# Full board & feed



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok, so me & my sister are doing research because as of last Monday, our father purchased a boarding facility for us to run! I'm so excited, but we do know it's going to be a big job. It'll be a good career for my 20 year old sister, and I'll be a barn hand. I wanted personal opinions from boarders and/or barn owners. If full board were $600, you provide hay & feed... Should we convince boarders to be on the feed we use? It seems that's what all the stables around here do. So that way we can buy it in bulk? Or should we do it a differently? Doing our research and figured I'd see others' opinions!


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

Or we're thinking of doing $800 and we supply feed & hay, but they have to be on our feed or at least a product of the same company we use.
We're making sure that the prices will match up with our work, and what we supply and pay for.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What are other full service barns in your area charging? What kind of feed do they use? What, exactly, is included in their rates?

In my area, if you tried to charge $600 for full board, you wouldn't have any business. I pay $185/month and that includes as much hay as it takes to keep my horse at a healthy weight, stall cleaning, water filled/changed, full use of all the facilities (three arenas, round pens, etc), daily or every other day turnout (if your horse is in a stall), blanketing and fly masks, and feeding grain or supplements provided by you (the boarder). Hay prices here are ridiculous ($15-17/bale for alfalfa and $18-20/bale for Bermuda).


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

In my area, the only barns that charge that much are TOP notch hunter jumper, and dressage barns. Last I heard, one was charging $900/month which included everything full care does (they supply feed, turnout, etc.) and a few lesson a week.

My barn is partial board. So, the BO provides the feed (2nd cutting alfalfa hay is $5/bale and grain is $17.50/ 50 lb. bag), does turnout, feeds, and use of the indoor arena.

I get my own shavings, usually six 80 lb. bags at a time, and clean my horse's stall, individual turnout attached to his stall, and help out with barn chores to get a bit of a discount. I pay the BO under $200 each month.

Before the BO switched the partial care, full board was $350 a month.

I know that rates vary based on location, so I would highly recommend checking out some other barn's websites in your area to see what they charge for full board.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Where in Florida is your barn located? Where I live in FL the going rate is 350 for pasture board and 525 for stall board with daily turnout. That is including quality feed like Triple Crown or Legends, and quality coastal hay in the winter. There is plenty of pasture grass spring, summer, and fall. Stall board also includes shavings. That would be a boarding facility.

I pay 125 per month for each of my horses. I use a couple of stalls. The owner feeds and does turnout but I provide the feed and supplements. Many times I'm there in the evening to care for my own horses but it's not required.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I pay $550 for a stall on full care, that includes hay and hard feed of my choice. I would never be happy boarding my horse somewhere that would make me use their grain as most of the time it's junky, cheap stuff. I would prefer it to be run in a way that if the owner brings out bags of grain, you will feed that. If they run out, the horse doesn't get grain. My other horse is on $350 for pasture, included hay and cubes(4x a day), no hard feed.

Facilities include heated barn, giant heated indoor, multiple outdoors, and lots of trials and fields, and 20min from the city.

You need to compare your facilities and care to other's and charge accordingly.

I did board somewhere that provided beet bulp and oats, but you were not required to feed it. All the horses inside got the beetpulp, but the fat ponies and my horses didn't get oats.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Compare your facilities to others in the area in terms of hay, feed, what is included, and facilities. Price yourself accordingly to that. 

Also, you will want to get some sort of basic accounting software and start tracking things like maintenance, electric bills, water (depending on if you are on a well or city water) bills, maintenance, and your own pay rates, that will help you start learning what is profitable and what is not.

Also, write up job descriptions for you and your sister. Who runs what? Who is responsible for things like accounting, paying bills, feeding, calling someone like an electrician or repairman, dealing with boarder issues, etc? This helps ensure that both of you know exactly what you are responsible for, and how much work you will take on. 

Most places I have seen have hay and grain included if it's full-care, whether stall or feed board. You can give people the option to bring their own grain, but it's their responsibility to buy the feed and ensure the horse has a good supply.


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

Yeah, there are definitely too many variables to answer this question without more information. I live in the Dallas area, and you can get full care board from anywhere from $250 a month to $1800 a month depending on the services. Obviously $250 is going to be basic care at a schooling barn with minimal facilities (one arena, pasture board, in the boonies of DFW) while $1800 is going to be a top notch show barn with full training, great location, and high quality services included (indoor arena, outdoor arena, stall board, groom services, treadmill options, within half an hour of downtown Dallas). Big difference there. If I was paying $800 a month for full care, I would expect some high level services if training wasn't included (aka, someone to tack my horse up for me and wipe its butt down for me after it rolls in the muck), or else I would expect training to be included in that--but I am in Texas, not Florida. It all depends on what your competition charges. You have to be comparable or you won't have a clientel.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this the 40 stall barn you wrote about in a previous thread? If so, you do not want boarders bringing their own feed. You would have to think about keeping everyone's feed, hay, supplements separate, storage, borders not running out of feed and hay, etc. It could become a nightmare managing that.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

At both boarding facilities I was at, hay was always included in my fees. Supplements and hard feed were my responsibility. At one barn, Tiger only got his hard feed when I was there to feed it. He was out on pasture. 

At the other barn, as long as I had his pail and a supply of feed, they would give him his ration of hard feed every night. 

It is hard to generalize what all the boarders will be happy with. I'd maybe give the option to include a standard feed, however leave it open if they want to supply their own. Hay should definitely be included....

In my area, I was paying just over $200 for paddock board and use of the facilities (heated barn, 2 indoor arenas and outdoor riding arena). I believe the cost to have a box stall and daily turnout was $500-$600. 

Your location will determine what prices will be like. The first place I boarded at was fairly close to a large city where prices were all inflated. However, the 2nd place I boarded at was a WAY better run facility and my horse got better care. I paid less b/c it was in a different province.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Julia and ****** said:


> Ok, so me & my sister are doing research because as of last Monday, our father purchased a boarding facility for us to run!


That just sounds like cart before the horse to me! How do you know if the investment will pay off if you haven't already done these figures? I simply can't see any daddy dropping a fair chunk of change on a business without having done the research, it just makes little sense.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> That just sounds like cart before the horse to me! How do you know if the investment will pay off if you haven't already done these figures? I simply can't see any daddy dropping a fair chunk of change on a business without having done the research, it just makes little sense.


 Not everybody is a sound investor, especially when it comes to their kids  

He might give them a chance to run it, and then if they mess up he can always hire somebody else to do it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't see this being a success at all. Two young women who have absolutely no connections, nothing set up with hay/feed providers, and expecting people to pay outrageous board prices for basically nothing but care. 

For $800 a month I'd expect a top notch facility with large indoor and outdoor lighted rings, big, airy stalls cleaned several times a day, 4-6 wash stalls with drains/hot water, a hot walker, really nice grass pasture turnouts, plenty of staff to care for my animal 24/7, no crappy hay or hard feed - top of the line only, an on-site trainer, and a huge, locking tack room with lockers and individual locking tack trunks. I'd also expect the place to have enough staff to keep it clean and inviting.

Does anyone really think two inexperienced youngsters are going to be able to pull that off? Neither of them have any clue how to run a facility like that, and daddy is likely going to lose his shirt before he sells the place at a loss.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Well you have the place now. Start small. Let boarders provide their own hard feed. Provide good quality hay, don't be tempted to buy rubbish. Do a check on prices in your area and make sure you are competitive for what you offer. Don't expect to run at a profit straight away, it seldom happens. What else can you do to bring money in? Are you able to give lessons? Or grooming service to boarders horses? Or dogs? Short-term dog boarding? Keep your prices attractive, it is too easy to get desperate or greedy. 

Make sure your place is clean, tidy, appealing and safe. You won't attract the better clients if your place looks run down. Because its yours, there is no-one to stand over you to make you do it. Good fences are essential. A coat of paint can work wonders (make sure it is not lead-based). Try to look at it with fresh eyes on a regular basis.

You and your sister should consider doing a small business course. I might be the difference in making it or muddling through.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I have 2 horse friends in FL. One in central & one in SW FL. Both were from WI & were shocked at the board prices down there. 
The one in SW pays $1200/month for a few frills barn. The other one is a trainer so doesn't board but I know she's not cheap either. 
Hay seems to be their biggest cost. Both said there is no such thing as quality coastal hay but that could be because they are from WI.


----------



## BroInBreeches (Apr 14, 2016)

natisha said:


> I have 2 horse friends in FL. One in central & one in SW FL. Both were from WI & were shocked at the board prices down there.
> The one in SW pays $1200/month for a few frills barn. The other one is a trainer so doesn't board but I know she's not cheap either.
> Hay seems to be their biggest cost. Both said there is no such thing as quality coastal hay but that could be because they are from WI.


Yeah, I think it is entirely possible that board in Florida might be quite a bit pricier than other locales. Which is why I think the OPs just need to focus on making sure their services and prices are comparable to similar barns in order to be competitive. Really none of us can give accurate suggestions on their business model when we have so few details regarding location and services. I think some of the posts above are a little harsh considering that we really don't know any details at all about their endeavor.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I cannot comment on price, where I'm from it isn't unsusal for board to cost $800+, especially with an indoor arena! 

As for the feed, I'd make sure to include it. You will run out of storage space, people will bicker about who's is what, etc. 

When you make a boarding contract I'd say board encludes up to 7 flakes of hay (or roughly 25lbs, 3 flakes in the AM and 4 in the PM) and X amount of pounds/quarts of grain. Tell people that you feed Purina (for example) but you will feed other grain if they provide it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Uze (Feb 23, 2013)

The price seems high to me. I live in Central Florida (Daytona beach area) and I pay $399 a month for full board. This includes hay and grain twice a day, 24/7 turnout, manure pickup, and full use of facilities. $399 is actually the most I'd even be willing to pay for that. 10 years ago it didn't cost this much. Self-care board in my area (Where the owner provides feed/hay and does their own mucking) is usually around $175


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Glad I got some feedback! Yes, this part of FL is very pricey, basically the lowest there is for boarding stables that aren't nice at all, is $500. The highest was $900. I will have you all know we did put much research and thinking into this, and have considered it for almost a year now. We are ready. 

And as for SpeedRacer, Mulefeather, and Golden Horse - My father is a businessman and has taught us much before even seriously thinking about this. He'd rather not have to spend however much on our horses for boarding, and rather board other horses and have some income from it. And if it means we can ride anytime, and have a nice facility and room for our little siblings to run around, then it's a good deal. I'm very blessed to have a father who is willing to do all this for us to have a great learning experience, and opening this amazing place back up for the community. God has opened this new chapter in our life and I'm thrilled! If we fail or succeed, He still did it for a reason. But I have a feeling we'll succeed, because He is on our side!


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> What else can you do to bring money in? Are you able to give lessons? Or grooming service to boarders horses? Or dogs? Short-term dog boarding? Keep your prices attractive, it is too easy to get desperate or greedy.


Thanks for your tips! So far we'll be also be offering, bathing, grooming, clipping, and lessons. Didn't think of dog boarding!


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

updownrider said:


> Is this the 40 stall barn you wrote about in a previous thread? If so, you do not want boarders bringing their own feed. You would have to think about keeping everyone's feed, hay, supplements separate, storage, borders not running out of feed and hay, etc. It could become a nightmare managing that.


Yes, and I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

I suppose if admin wants to they can delete this thread, as it is irrelevant now. I got lots of replies fast lol! We'll be comparing prices and what other stables offer around us. I'll have to update you all in a few months of how it goes.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

run a journal thread. we are interested

at least keep one for your own records, you will find it interesting a few years down the track.

You are very lucky to have a dad who can do all that for you. But it sounds like you realise that. All the best with the venture


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

updownrider said:


> Is this the 40 stall barn you wrote about in a previous thread? If so, you do not want boarders bringing their own feed. You would have to think about keeping everyone's feed, hay, supplements separate, storage, borders not running out of feed and hay, etc. It could become a nightmare managing that.


Actually this type of partial board is _quite manageable_ and is the norm in my area. 

You just have an organized feed room with marked bins, lockable tack boxes and lofts for hay. You'd have this for a full care anyway. To make sure boarders don't run out of hay, you simply have a small extra supply and charge them double (or triple) the going rate on their board bill anytime they run out. _That only needs to happen once for them to straighten up._

There is very little hassle in running a partial care stable as long as all the rules are understood and sign for on a detailed board agreement.


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

Speed Racer said:


> I don't see this being a success at all. Two young women who have absolutely no connections, nothing set up with hay/feed providers, and expecting people to pay outrageous board prices for basically nothing but care.


We have connections. We have friends who help. We know all the feed and hay suppliers, and here people are stuck paying those prices for board. It's SW Florida, it's expensive.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Chasin Ponies said:


> You just have an organized feed room with marked bins, lockable tack boxes and lofts for hay. You'd have this for a full care anyway. To make sure boarders don't run out of hay, you simply have a small extra supply and charge them double (or triple) the going rate on their board bill anytime they run out. _That only needs to happen once for them to straighten up._


I believe you made my case. The BO still has to keep track of each boarder's supply of feed, hay, and supplements and if a boarder runs out, the BO must have an emergency supply on hand, then bill accordingly. Multiply this by the potentially 40 horses in this case, and it could turn into a nightmare to manage. I have managed many large barns, including my family's own stables so I speak from experience.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Julia and ****** said:


> We have connections. We have friends who help. We know all the feed and hay suppliers, and here people are stuck paying those prices for board. It's SW Florida, it's expensive.


You have 'friends who help'? What about PAID barn staff? You're not going to get far with just you, your sister and 'friends who help'.

Just knowing versus having a working business relationship with feed/hay providers are completely different. Are you expecting them to float you 30 days to pay for everything? If not, how are you going to come up with the money to pay for all your needed supplies up front?

Who's your accountant? Who will be in charge of paying the bills and making sure the staff is paid in a timely manner, as well as handling the proper federal and state payroll taxes, insurance, personal property/real estate taxes? You're going to need a business license, as well as liability insurance on top of real estate/personal property taxes.

Oh, it's a nice little dream, but harsh reality is going to bite you in the rear end very, very soon. I get the feeling you think you're going to be playing with ponies all day, and running a business is nothing like that regardless of whether or not it involves horses. 'Work' is a four letter word for a reason.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Ease up Speedy. Its a done deal. She says her dad has business knowledge i'm sure he won't throw the girls to the wolves. 

They do not need to keep track of boarders feed, if the boarders know there is spare feed they will soon ask for it if they run out. Charging double or triple the amount is a good way to make sure they mind their own feed supplies, just remember to use older hay first so your supply keeps getting refreshed.

Don't worry about paid staff until the workload starts to get too much. In the meantime you could learn about taking on staff, that will include their entitlements, holidays and your tax responsibilities.

Probably the other thing to consider is that sooner or later you are going to have to sort out conflict. You should both get some training in how to best deal with that because now you can not get into childish arguments, it will kill your business before it starts. I'm sure your dad can offer advise about where to learn such things.


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> Ease up Speedy. Its a done deal. She says her dad has business knowledge i'm sure he won't throw the girls to the wolves.
> 
> They do not need to keep track of boarders feed, if the boarders know there is spare feed they will soon ask for it if they run out. Charging double or triple the amount is a good way to make sure they mind their own feed supplies, just remember to use older hay first so your supply keeps getting refreshed.
> 
> ...


Thank you, for all that. I really don't see why Speedy has the need to say all that. Some of you doubt, and some of you offer your knowledge willingly and nicely, and I appreciate that. We are prepared, and our father is helping prepare us. But as I said before, I'll update you all in a couple months, I can't wait! We have been boarders for 2 1/2 years now, so we know what boarders look for and want in a stable. 
We're not moving in the stable until June.
We have a woman ready to work when we need her, and it's her dream to be around horses and work at a stable.


----------



## SillyStallion (Feb 7, 2016)

Julia and ****** said:


> We have a woman ready to work when we need her, and it's her dream to be around horses and work at a stable.


Does she have any experience?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm sure you have checked out insurance and liability cover etc, but I felt obliged to mention it


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

SillyStallion said:


> Julia and ****** said:
> 
> 
> > We have a woman ready to work when we need her, and it's her dream to be around horses and work at a stable.
> ...


Oh yes!


----------



## Julia and Gringo (Aug 30, 2015)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> I'm sure you have checked out insurance and liability cover etc, but I felt obliged to mention it


We have. Thanks tho


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

I am a boarder and have had my horse at a few boarding stables now. So to answer your initial question from a boarder's perspective: 
I would prefer for at least hay to be supplied by the barn. If you don't have a truck and/or trailer, and many boarders don't, buying hay is a nuisance. Round bales are too big for just one horse. No one will deliver the small amounts you need for just one or two horses, either.
Also, as a barn owner/manager, if the boarder runs out of grain, it is easy enough to feed only hay for a while until new feed is provided. No worries about buying and storing spare grain just in case.

However, $200 for feed a month seems really steep to me. At our barn, the difference between pasture and paddock board (same service except paddock horses receive hay in summer when pasture horses graze) is $125.


----------

